

Customs returns seized property - Update to a previous submission. - _mgr
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11172303

======
_mgr
For anyone that missed the original submission -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6892481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6892481)

